# Automatisierung eines Foerderbandes



## Theme Ishere (7 Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag allerseits.

Dies ist mein erster Beitrag, und wie ihr sehen werdet bin ich auch ganz klar als Neuling zu erkennen. Also, eine kurze Einleitung:

Ich bin Wirtschaftsingenieur und bin im Moment bei einem britischen Unternehmen beschaeftigt, um in den naechsten 2 Jahren ein wenig an der Effizienzschraube zu drehen. Im Moment bin ich nebenher damit beschaeftigt eine aeltere Anlage zu automatisieren. Das ist eigentlich auch kein Problem, Steuerungstechnik hatte ich im Studium und mit dem Siemens Logo kommt man ja auch ziemlich einfach klar. Allerdings habe ich ein Problem was ich gerne loesen wuerde bevor ich bei meinem Chef mit klar erkennbaren Unwissen auftauche. Also, in dem System ist ein kleines Foerderband vorgesehen, welches automatisch gestoppt und gestartet werden soll (je nachdem was ein netter kleiner Sensor sagt). Allerdings ist mir nicht wirklich klar, wie ich den Motor, bzw. den "Variable speed controller" mit dem PLC-Output verbinde. Genauer gesagt, was brauche ich noch fuer Sensoren / Schalter / sonstigen?

Falls es hilft, hier sind die Hardwarekompenenten die bisher vorgesehen sind und den Anforderungen der Applikation entsprechen:

Foerderband 1000mm


Motor (Bild 1)
Controller (Bild 2)

Ich hoffe meine Frage wurde klar und ist nicht zu suspekt das sich niemand findet der darauf antworten moechte 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Ben


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2009)

Theme Ishere schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mir nicht wirklich klar, wie ich den Motor, bzw. den "Variable speed controller" mit dem PLC-Output verbinde. Genauer gesagt, was brauche ich noch fuer Sensoren / Schalter / sonstigen?



Es geht doch nichts über gesundes Halbwissen 

Du brauchst jemand der Ahnung hat und auch sowas richtig plant und ausführt. Inklusive Spannungsversorgung, Sicherheitstechnik und dergleichen mehr.
Aber ist ja alles kein Problem für einen  Wirtschaftsingenieur 

Sorry - nicht böse gemeint und auch nicht persönlich gemeint - aber deine Berufsgattung ist nochmal unser Untergang 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Theme Ishere (7 Dezember 2009)

Vielen Dank fuer die Antwort. 
Allerdings koenntest du die Verallgemeinerungen lassen, da ich ganz sicherlich nicht fuer alle Wirtschaftsingenieure der Welt stehe (ich behaupte ja auch nicht, dass alle Masch-Bauer in Holzfaellerhemden rumlaufen, kein Privatleben haben und sich untereinander nur ueber Drehmomente und World of Warcraft unterhalten). Ich weiss das dieses Projekt an dem ich rumwerkle ueber meinen Horizont hinausgeht und einige Punkte benoetigt, die in meinem Studium nunmal nicht abgedeckt wurden. Das gleiche wuerde fuer einen Maschbauer gelten, der meine sonstigen Taetigkeiten in diesem Unternehmen wahrnehmen muesste. Denn von Produktionsplanung- und Steuerung, sowie dem vorbereiten von Unternehmensentscheidungen versteht dieser naemlich oft ueberhaupt nichts. Wuerde ich dies dann aber als "Untergang" abtun, nur weil es immer wieder welche gibt die denken sie koennten es und auch versuchen, ist ein wenig ueberheblich und kurzsichtig.

Wie dem auch sei, die wesentlichen Einzelheiten, wie die genannte Spannungsversorgung, Detailplanung der Schutztechnik usw werde ich ohnehin den Experten an meiner Universitaet ueberlassen. Allerdings dachte ich, dass ich mit der Hilfe hier schon vieles vorbereiten und somit die Kosten planen koennte.


Mit freundlichen Gruessen

Ben


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2009)

naja, ein bisschen hat der Dieter aber recht.
die Information die du da online gestellt hast ist mehr als unzureichend.
Wenn du die frage außer schön zu umschreiben nicht konkretisieren kannst
würde ich da wirklich zu einen Holzfällerhemdtragenden Elektrofachmann
gehen.
Ich bin übrigens der mit dem Blauen und Dieter ist der mit dem Roten,
wenn wir gerade am Computer sitzen und spielen störe uns bitte nicht.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2009)

Also dann mal was Konstruktives:

Du musst dir erst mal klar sein, wie das Band laufen soll.
Willst du nur ein Teil von A nach B transportieren, oder willst du Teile auftakten?
Wie erfolgt die Aufgabe und wie erfolgt die Abnahme?
Nach dieser Angaben kann man dann Sensoren und Aktoren festlegen.

Als Hausnummer würd ich mal sagen, dass du so mit 1500€ leicht hinkommen müsstest.

Ich hab nur deshalb über deinen Job gelästert, weil es meines Erachtens schlichtweg nicht die Aufgabe eines Wirtschaftsing. ist, sich um solche Details zu kümmern. Als Automatisierer erwarte ich Angaben bezüglich Ablauf, Abtaktung, Geschwindigkeit, Lage von Freigabetasten und dergleichen. Danach darfst du fragen, was das kostet 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Theme Ishere (7 Dezember 2009)

Alles dankend zur Kenntnis genommen. Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe, ist mir klar dass das eigentlich nicht meine Aufgabe sein sollte. Aber ob es mir gefaellt oder nicht, in diesem Unternehmen ist niemand der die Sachen vorbereiten koennte fuer die weitere Konkretisierung ausser mir.

Mit dem schoen umschreiben hast du Recht, allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass ich nicht denke das zur Beantwortung meiner groben Frage alles so detailliert beschrieben werden musste. Aber so sind sie halt, die Ingenieure, immer alles kaputtdetailieren ;-)

Wenn wir die Sache nun soweit Vereinfachen, wie ich es eigentlich tun wollte, dann braeuchte ich nur die Information wie man theoretisch ein Foerderband stoppt, sobald ein (Photoelectric reflex switch) Sensor dem PLC mitteilt "Hier du, hoer ma, da ist gerad was angekommen". Und sobald unmittelbar danach eine andere Aktion durchgefuehrt wurde, mit einer Dauer von 0.5Sekunden (fuer die Frage nicht wirklich von Bedeutung welche das ist), wird das Foerderband wieder in Bewegung gesetzt. Was ich wirklich nicht geschrieben habe ist folgendes: Dies geschiet ca. alle 10-15 Sekunden (das ca stammt daher, da der genaue Output der Produktionsmaschine zum derzeitigen Zeitpunkt nicht genau feststeht).

Und die urspruengliche Frage war, was genau ich in diesem Fall benoetige um den Motor, bzw. den Inverter mit dem PLC zu verbinden. Gibt es dafuer normalerweise Schnittstellen? Koennen die meisten Inverter das von Haus aus> Usw etc pp

Ich hoffe meine Antwort auf Blockmoves ersten Beitrag wurde nicht zu harsch aufgefasst. Allerdings fand ich die Kombination aus "nicht boese gemeint" und die Verallgemeinerung "deine Berufsgattung ist nochmal unser Untergang" etwas unangebracht. Aber wie dem oft so ist kann man gelesenes auch schnell anders auffassen als es eigentlich gemeint war. 

Regards
Ben


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Dezember 2009)

Ich gehe davon aus das du die sache mit einen Logo automatisieren
möchtest, was ersteinmal ausreicht.
Dein Inverter macht mir erstmal probleme, was ist das für ein teil.
Das ding aus deinen prospekt scheint mir nur ein dummer steller zu
sein der erst mal nichts kann.
Unter umständen brauchst du den auch nur über ein schütz ein bzw.
ausschalten. Das Schütz wird dann von deiner Logo gesteuert.


----------



## Solaris (7 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Ben,

ich will Dir ja nicht zu nahe treten aber als Wirtschaftsingenieur solltest Du wissen das in diesem Falle ein Auftrag an eine Fachfirma wohl der *wirtschaflichste* Weg ist. Auch würde das Deine Firma vor etwaigen Schadensersatzansprüchen eventuell verletzter Produktionsarbeiter schützen. Darf eigentlich jeder Produktionsanlagen planen und aufbauen?


----------



## Blockmove (7 Dezember 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> Darf eigentlich jeder Produktionsanlagen planen und aufbauen?



Planen: ja
Konstruieren (mech. und elektr.): nein
Verdrahten: nein
Programmieren: ja
Betreiben: nein

Zumindest in Deutschland. 

@Ben

```
I1      I2     Q1
-] [-----]/[----( )

I1 = Anlage Eingeschaltet
I2 = Reflex-Lichtschranke (Signal 1 bei Teil vorhanden)
Q1 = Schütz Antrieb Ein
```
Das dürfte wohl die einfachste Möglichkeit sein dein Band zu schalten.
Aber ganz sicher werden weitere Anforderungen noch kommen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## jabba (7 Dezember 2009)

> Zitat von *Solaris*
> 
> 
> _Darf eigentlich jeder Produktionsanlagen planen und aufbauen?_





Blockmove schrieb:


> Planen: ja
> Konstruieren (mech. und elektr.): nein (ja)
> Verdrahten: nein (ja)
> Programmieren: ja
> ...



Kannst Du das mal näher erläutern !
In rot steht meine Meinung dazu, ist aber nur die Gesetzeslage leider nicht das was ich haben wollte, da stimme ich dir eher zu, aber es ist halt so.


----------



## bike (8 Dezember 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Kannst Du das mal näher erläutern !
> In rot steht meine Meinung dazu, ist aber nur die Gesetzeslage leider nicht das was ich haben wollte, da stimme ich dir eher zu, aber es ist halt so.


Da hat er recht.
*ACK*

Ausserdem wenn ich so ab und an erlebe was "Fachfirmen" abliefern, dann sind Einschränkung nur rein teoretisch, und das Ergebnis bedauerlich, denn die Anlage kann ja nichts dafür.

bike


----------



## Blockmove (8 Dezember 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Kannst Du das mal näher erläutern !
> In rot steht meine Meinung dazu, ist aber nur die Gesetzeslage leider nicht das was ich haben wollte, da stimme ich dir eher zu, aber es ist halt so.



Also dann versuch ich es mal etwas zu erläutern:

Konstruktion:
Naja hier ist es grenzwertig. 

Verdrahten:
Mit der Verdrahten meinte ich die komplette elektrische Anfertigung, Inbetriebnahme und Prüfung. Und hierfür musst du Elektrofachkraft sein.

Betreiben:
Sobald du Mitarbeiter hast, dann brauchst du in Deutschland eine ganze Menge an Voraussetzungen (BG-Mitgliedschaft, Gewerbeanmeldung, IHK-Beitrag, ...) 

Meine Aussagen waren dahingehend gemeint, dass es zwar jeder darf, aber eben doch einige Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein müüsen. Anders als in China brauchst du halt doch etwas mehr als eine Bohrmaschine und eine Flex um ein metallverarbeitender Betrieb zu sein

Gruß
Gieter


----------



## bike (8 Dezember 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Verdrahten:
> Mit der Verdrahten meinte ich die komplette elektrische Anfertigung, Inbetriebnahme und Prüfung. Und hierfür musst du Elektrofachkraft sein.
> 
> Betreiben:
> Sobald du Mitarbeiter hast, dann brauchst du in Deutschland eine ganze Menge an Voraussetzungen (BG-Mitgliedschaft, Gewerbeanmeldung, IHK-Beitrag, ...)



Da hast du offensichtlich nicht gelesen, dass es um eine Band in England geht.
Und diese Einschränkungen, die du aufzählst, sind deutsches Standesdünkeln und haben wenn es darauf ankommt vor dem Europäsichen Gerichtshof wohl wenig Chancen zu bestehen.
Es wird noch so erzählt, dass in Deutschland es so sein muss, doch wenn eine europäische Firma dahintersteht gibt es auch hier genug Abstriche.
Als Alternative zur BG gibt es Versicherungen die weniger kosten und mehr leisten. Denn ich wünsche niemand, dass er Anspruch hat auf irgendeine Leistung der der BG. Denn er bekommt nicht das was ihm zusteht, leider.

bike


----------



## asci25 (16 Dezember 2009)

Warum habe ich nur das Gefühl, das die Frage nicht zufriedenstellend beantwortet wurde? 
@Theme Ishere: dafür brauchst Du keine Automatisierungstechnik. Ich habe mal das Prinzip skizziert, wie es mit einfachen Mitteln gelöst werden kann. Wo die einzelnen Spannungsebenen herkommen, ist erst mal dahingestellt (Netzteile, Trafos). Hilft Dir das erst mal weiter?


----------



## Paule (16 Dezember 2009)

asci25 schrieb:


> Warum habe ich nur das Gefühl, das die Frage nicht zufriedenstellend beantwortet wurde?


Das weiß keiner. 


Theme Ishere schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mir nicht wirklich klar, wie ich den Motor, bzw. den "Variable speed controller" mit dem *PLC-Output* verbinde.





asci25 schrieb:


> @Theme Ishere: dafür brauchst Du keine Automatisierungstechni


Hmmm,
hat er aber.
Nach dem das Thema aber brandneu ist überlegt er es sich vielleicht noch anders.


----------

